# Me playing Villa-Lobos guitar concerto Feb. 1st, 2016



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey there people. Here I am performing Villa-Lobos for the first time. I want it to go a bit faster and not miss my first high notes. Pretty happy with the result. Will perform it again this spring.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm no expert of classical guitar but it sounds good to me!

Nice to see you in person after much playing in the other thread.
Funny that a Norwegian loves such a latin instrument!


----------

